# My locomotive plays music.



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay.... a diesel horn generator is a little canister that vibrates when you press the button. These vibrations send DC pulses over the tracks to the locomotive. The speaker picks up these dc signals and plays them as a buzzer sound.

However, it doesn't have to play just a buzzer. Currently I have my locomotive hooked up to my stereo system. I just unhooked my left speaker and attached the speaker wire to the locomotive trucks via alligator clips. I'm listening to the Who right now.

So that begs the question... is there a way to add this music signal to track voltage safely? I don't want to blow up a stereo system with 16 volts AC...

Charles.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Also, at increased volume the drivers will pulse with the beat 
But this might be an interestign way to be able to play ACTUAL diesel horn sounds without any modification to vintage locomotives...

Charles.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I think you should collect a few Peter Thorne books he made four. Try amazon.
One book had sound over the rails using high frequncy. I have not done it but it is there.
You should get all four the are a good read at 4 to 8 a piece.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The only practical way to transmit music over the rails would be to use the same technique as is used for TMCC or DCS, add an RF signal to the rails and decode it in the locomotive. The power is coming in at 60hz, so AC power as a carrier can't be modulated to the frequency that would be required to play a real whistle or horn sound.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

If you can get it to work, add strobe lights that flash to the drumbeats too.


----------



## Dave12334 (Feb 12, 2012)

I think it would be awsome to be able to tune your train to any sound you wanted perhaps a Dixe bell playing Dixie for example. It makes me wonder why they do not have a program to do this considering the level of technology that exsist in the trains decoders anyway. I am sure you could Jerry rigg an ipod in one to work lol!! Any way if you find a way to do it let me know. Oh and dont forget the disco lights .


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

FWIW, MTH DCS has a feature where you can pipe sounds to an individual locomotive through the sound system. It's on all their DCS locomotives.


----------

